# Does Trump regret putting Kavanaugh and Gorsuch on the Bench now??????   Vote: 7-2 Trump tax returns go to SDNY Investigator



## Blaine Sweeter

Where has their love gone for Trump?
Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????

Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.









						Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
					

Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."



					www.usatoday.com
				











Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!


----------



## jillian

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


They get a lifetime appointment so they don’t owe the orange sociopath anything


----------



## BluesLegend

No regrets, they sent both cases back to the lower courts and you traitorous lowlife scum Dems got nothing.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


That's not the ruling it's Pursue ...


Trump can just ignore it.


----------



## jillian

bear513 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the ruling it's Pursue ...
> 
> 
> Trump can just ignore it.
Click to expand...

He can’t ignore it.

but thanks for pretending you know anything


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Oh po wittle Donuld.  Having a vewy, vewy bad day!


Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump

POLITICAL WITCH HUNT!
12:14 PM · Jul 9, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## meaner gene

BluesLegend said:


> No regrets, they sent both cases back to the lower courts and you traitorous lowlife scum Dems got nothing.


Did you not hear (of course you didn't read) about the case.  The USSC 7-2 and with the descents 9-0 that the presidents claim of immunity was complete bullshit.  They shot it down in Nixon, they shot it down in Clinton, and now they shot it down in Trump.

As even Kavanaugh and Gorsuch agreed, no-one is above the law.


----------



## meaner gene

bear513 said:


> That's not the ruling it's Pursue ...
> 
> 
> Trump can just ignore it.



Absolutely, Trump can just ignore it.

But the ruling was against his accountants and the banks, who have to obey.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

bear513 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the ruling it's Pursue ...
> 
> 
> Trump can just ignore it.
Click to expand...



No, he can't ignore it.  He can fight it.  And oh he will!
LEGAL FEE$$$$$$$$  

But I bet he regrets being punked by Gorsuch and Kavanaugh.
Trump thinks he's so fucking smart.
He really is a dupe.


----------



## jillian

Blaine Sweeter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the ruling it's Pursue ...
> 
> 
> Trump can just ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't ignore it.  He can fight it.  And oh he will!
> LEGAL FEE$$$$$$$$
> 
> But I bet he regrets being punked by Gorsuch and Kavanaugh.
> Trump thinks he's so fucking smart.
> He really is a dupe.
Click to expand...

He can’t fight it. The supreme court already ruled. Now go away and go put your tail between your legs.


----------



## BluesLegend

meaner gene said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> No regrets, they sent both cases back to the lower courts and you traitorous lowlife scum Dems got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not hear (of course you didn't read) about the case.  The USSC 7-2 and with the descents 9-0 that the presidents claim of immunity was complete bullshit.  They shot it down in Nixon, they shot it down in Clinton, and now they shot it down in Trump.
> 
> As even Kavanaugh and Gorsuch agreed, no-one is above the law.
Click to expand...


"abosolute' immunity demwit go read. No surprise the SCOTUS made that ruling given the extreme. The chief justice clearly stated president Trump has other options in the lower courts. Tissue?


----------



## mudwhistle

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!


Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.


----------



## BluesLegend

Dems are back to Trump's tax returns in desperation, hilarious. Is it mean that I enjoy their pain and suffering?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

meaner gene said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the ruling it's Pursue ...
> 
> 
> Trump can just ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, Trump can just ignore it.
> 
> But the ruling was against his accountants and the banks, who have to obey.
Click to expand...


Oh, that makes it ALL different, doesn't it?
LOL
And you just don't understand Trump AT ALL.
He didn't put G and K on the Bench because he thinks a POTUS is not above the law.
He put them on the bench so they COULD put him above the law.
He demands LOYALTY.


----------



## JLW

The two cases that the Supreme Court ruled against Trump were no brainers. A president is not above the law.  The president is not a dictator. I would expect conservatives to know that, but old time conservative philosophy has been relegated to the dumpster.


----------



## meaner gene

Blaine Sweeter said:


> No, he can't ignore it.  He can fight it.  And oh he will!
> LEGAL FEE$$$$$$$$
> 
> But I bet he regrets being punked by Gorsuch and Kavanaugh.
> Trump thinks he's so fucking smart.
> He really is a dupe.



Actually the fight with Cy Vance (NY DA) is over with the first 7-2 decision.     The second one against congress is the one that when it goes back to the lower court starts over again, but with arguments limited to the same ones used by any other person getting a grand jury subpoena.  Essentially they would have to fight it as if Trump was never president.


----------



## Thunk

What color is the sky in the democrat world? 

No...SDNY does NOT get Trumps tax returns.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

mudwhistle said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
Click to expand...


Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
Gettin' it yet????


----------



## mudwhistle

Blaine Sweeter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
Click to expand...

What makes you think Trump lost?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Sooner or later, Trump will be going to jail.


----------



## meaner gene

BluesLegend said:


> "abosolute' immunity demwit go read. No surprise the SCOTUS made that ruling given the extreme. The chief justice clearly stated president Trump has other options in the lower courts. Tissue?



The problem is that in law, you can't amend the pleadings in the record when they're appealed.  You realize that Trump lost, and therefore appealed it from District Court, to Circuit Court  and lost all the way.  His appeal to the USSC was yet another loss, sending it back to the courts he already lost in.
Trump could of course start with new pleadings, but each court has the precedence of Trumps previous loses to go by.


----------



## initforme

I think ANY presidential candidate should willingly release tax returns in order to even think about running.  What are they hiding otherwise?


----------



## initforme

That includes Biden also.


----------



## meaner gene

Blaine Sweeter said:


> And you just don't understand Trump AT ALL.
> He didn't put G and K on the Bench because he thinks a POTUS is not above the law.
> He put them on the bench so they COULD put him above the law.
> He demands LOYALTY.


You don't understand John Roberts (chief jsutice) who dokesn't want his court turned into a political joke.

Gorsuch and Kavanaugh were part of the 7-2


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

mudwhistle said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think Trump lost?
Click to expand...


Excuse me????
Take your fucking head out of Trump's ass for a minute.

*U.S. Supreme Court: Manhattan DA Can Review Trump’s Tax Returns*

July 9, 2020 at 2:14 pm









						U.S. Supreme Court: Manhattan DA Can Review Trump's Tax Returns
					

The court ruled 7-2 in a case in which it heard arguments by telephone in May because of the coronavirus pandemic.




					newyork.cbslocal.com


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

meaner gene said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you just don't understand Trump AT ALL.
> He didn't put G and K on the Bench because he thinks a POTUS is not above the law.
> He put them on the bench so they COULD put him above the law.
> He demands LOYALTY.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand John Roberts (chief jsutice) who dokesn't want his court turned into a political joke.
> 
> Gorsuch and Kavanaugh were part of the 7-2
Click to expand...


You're babbling but WTF.
If you don't think Trump isn't upset with his appointees, you've got your head up Trump's ass, too.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

initforme said:


> I think ANY presidential candidate should willingly release tax returns in order to even think about running.  What are they hiding otherwise?



I think it should be mandatory.
Anyone who wields that much power needs to be thoroughly vetted.
I mean, fer Christ's sake, even a Uber driver gets a background and credit history check.
But we can't demand that a POTUS turn over his financials?????


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

initforme said:


> That includes Biden also.



Biden has turned over his returns.  
Hell, even Hillary did!


----------



## meaner gene

Blaine Sweeter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand John Roberts (chief jsutice) who dokesn't want his court turned into a political joke.
> 
> Gorsuch and Kavanaugh were part of the 7-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're babbling but WTF.
> If you don't think Trump isn't upset with his appointees, you've got your head up Trump's ass, too.
Click to expand...

Loyalty to Trump was "trumped" by Chief justice Roberts.  Do you remember in the 5-4 abortion case   Roberts essentially switched sides from his previous opinion in order to take politics out of the decision.

Roberts essentially declared that Trumps two court justices wouldn't swing the court on roe v wade.


----------



## mudwhistle

Blaine Sweeter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think Trump lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me????
> Take your fucking head out of Trump's ass for a minute.
> 
> *U.S. Supreme Court: Manhattan DA Can Review Trump’s Tax Returns*
> 
> July 9, 2020 at 2:14 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Supreme Court: Manhattan DA Can Review Trump's Tax Returns
> 
> 
> The court ruled 7-2 in a case in which it heard arguments by telephone in May because of the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newyork.cbslocal.com
Click to expand...

CBS is lying. 
The Supreme Court simply rejected Trump's claim of total immunity. They sent the case back to a lower court for further appeal. 
Nobody's getting those returns before the election.


----------



## mudwhistle

Blaine Sweeter said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That includes Biden also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has turned over his returns.
> Hell, even Hillary did!
Click to expand...

Both lied on their returns. 

Problem is proving they lied.


----------



## meaner gene

Blaine Sweeter said:


> I think it should be mandatory.
> Anyone who wields that much power needs to be thoroughly vetted.
> I mean, fer Christ's sake, even a Uber driver gets a background and credit history check.
> But we can't demand that a POTUS turn over his financials?????



Actually, it should be a choice.  Either release your tax returns, or if elected president, you put everything into "blind trust"

And when I say "blind trust" I mean the very definition.  Where your assets are put under the exclusive control of an independent body, whose duty is to liquidate the existing assets (without losing money) and acquire assets the president is unaware of.

This way any presidential decision may or may not help him financially, since he has no clue where his money is.


----------



## Mac-7

What legal claim are libs using to demand trumps tax records?


----------



## meaner gene

mudwhistle said:


> CBS is lying.
> The Supreme Court simply rejected Trump's claim of total immunity. They sent the case back to a lower court for further appeal.
> Nobody's getting those returns before the election.


They sent it back to the lower court to oversee the case.  The USSC gave them a ruling they have to follow.  They also have the previous appeals that Trump lost, that they have to follow.

Remember a district judge has to follow precedence set by the courts above it.


----------



## initforme

Why not just release them?  Why keep them under lock and key?  What's the big deal?


----------



## Mac-7

meaner gene said:


> And when I say "blind trust" I mean the very definition. Where your assets are put under the exclusive control of an independent body, whose duty is to liquidate the existing assets (without losing money) and acquire assets the president is unaware of.


You mean sell trump tower and invest the money in chinese communist companies controlled by the peoples liberation army?


----------



## meaner gene

Mac-7 said:


> What legal claim are libs using to demand trumps tax records?


Cy Vance, claims tax / bank fraud
Congress claims oversight and legislative background.


----------



## meaner gene

initforme said:


> Why not just release them?  Why keep them under lock and key?  What's the big deal?



Trump doesn't want to release the smoking gun.  That the only reason he's been fighting so hard.


----------



## Mac-7

initforme said:


> Why not just release them? Why keep them under lock and key? What's the big deal?


Maybe for the same reason we have never seen bill clintons medical records or obamas academic records


----------



## Mac-7

meaner gene said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What legal claim are libs using to demand trumps tax records?
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance, claims tax / bank fraud
> Congress claims oversight and legislative background.
Click to expand...

IAW a fishing expedition


----------



## meaner gene

Mac-7 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when I say "blind trust" I mean the very definition. Where your assets are put under the exclusive control of an independent body, whose duty is to liquidate the existing assets (without losing money) and acquire assets the president is unaware of.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean sell trump tower and invest the money in chinese communist companies controlled by the peoples liberation army?
Click to expand...

If they could do so under their fiduciary obligations, then yes.  If those chinese companies are making more money than Trump inc, then absolutely.


----------



## meaner gene

Mac-7 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What legal claim are libs using to demand trumps tax records?
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance, claims tax / bank fraud
> Congress claims oversight and legislative background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IAW a fishing expedition
Click to expand...

Not according to the sworn testimony of Michael Cohen.   And more interesting is that Mary Trumps book, documents Trump committing the same kind of Tax / Bank fraud with his fathers company.


----------



## initforme

The us sure falls all over itself protecting the wealthy.  As for the little guy not so much.


----------



## LeftofLeft

BluesLegend said:


> Dems are back to Trump's tax returns in desperation, hilarious. Is it mean that I enjoy their pain and suffering?



I doubt if the Tax Returns will show anything illegal BUT since the Democrats are all about Class Warfare, it will show a very wealthy man who has made and lost a lot of money. It may show that he received a of legal tax breaks. All of that won't matter because the Democrats want to spin this.


----------



## meaner gene

LeftofLeft said:


> I doubt if the Tax Returns will show anything illegal BUT since the Democrats are all about Class Warfare, it will show a very wealthy man who has made and lost a lot of money. It may show that he received a of legal tax breaks. All of that won't matter because the Democrats want to spin this.


It all depends.  Did Trump write off the $450 K he paid for Stormy Daniels silence as hush money, or as legal fees.


----------



## Mac-7

meaner gene said:


> If they could do so under their fiduciary obligations, then yes. If those chinese companies are making more money than Trump inc, then absolutely.


Even as trump is adopting the very sensible policy of decoupling our economy from china?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

mudwhistle said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think Trump lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me????
> Take your fucking head out of Trump's ass for a minute.
> 
> *U.S. Supreme Court: Manhattan DA Can Review Trump’s Tax Returns*
> 
> July 9, 2020 at 2:14 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Supreme Court: Manhattan DA Can Review Trump's Tax Returns
> 
> 
> The court ruled 7-2 in a case in which it heard arguments by telephone in May because of the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newyork.cbslocal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS is lying.
> The Supreme Court simply rejected Trump's claim of total immunity. They sent the case back to a lower court for further appeal.
> Nobody's getting those returns before the election.
Click to expand...



Yeah, everybody's lying.
Even Reuters.


*U.S. Supreme Court rebuffs Trump's immunity claim, lets prosecutor get financial records*

Lawrence Hurley, Jan Wolfe

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. Supreme Court on Thursday firmly rejected President Donald Trump’s argument for sweeping presidential immunity and *ruled that a New York prosecutor can obtain his financial records* but prevented - at least for now - Democratic-led House of Representatives committees from getting similar documents.









						U.S. Supreme Court rebuffs Trump's immunity claim, lets prosecutor get financial records
					

The U.S. Supreme Court on Thursday firmly rejected President Donald Trump's arguments for sweeping presidential immunity and ruled that a New York prosecutor can obtain his financial records but prevented - at least for now - Democratic-led House of Representatives committees...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## meaner gene

Mac-7 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they could do so under their fiduciary obligations, then yes. If those chinese companies are making more money than Trump inc, then absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> Even as trump is adopting the very sensible policy of decoupling our economy from china?
Click to expand...


That's the idea of a blind trust.


----------



## meaner gene

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Yeah, everybody's lying.
> Even Reuters.
> 
> 
> *U.S. Supreme Court rebuffs Trump's immunity claim, lets prosecutor get financial records*



That was the first decision handed down.  It basically removed anything blocking the accountants / banks from honoring the NY DA's grand jury subpoena.


----------



## wamose

This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.


----------



## Mac-7

meaner gene said:


> That's the idea of a blind trust.


Who picks the executor of the trust?


----------



## meaner gene

wamose said:


> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election.



Trump said he would release his tax records back in 2016.   The MSM didn't make it an issue, Trump did.


----------



## wamose

GWB, the second worst president ever, once had a Mexican dinner and later passed John Roberts who he immediately appointed to the SC to further his fucked up, anti American neocon agenda. Roberts is human waste.


----------



## meaner gene

Mac-7 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the idea of a blind trust.
> 
> 
> 
> Who picks the executor of the trust?
Click to expand...

The person setting up the trust picks the trustee(s).  But the law specifies that the  trustees must have no financial relationship to the trustor or his assets.


----------



## Jets

“I made two mistakes and both of them are sitting on the Supreme Court.” [Referring to Earl Warren and William Brennan]
Dwight D. Eisenhower

President Trump can relate


----------



## meaner gene

Jets said:


> “I made two mistakes and both of them are sitting on the Supreme Court.” [Referring to Earl Warren and William Brennan]
> Dwight D. Eisenhower
> 
> President Trump can relate



Which is why a president shouldn't pick justices based on politics, but on legal ability.  It's better to put ones trust in the law then in the loyalty of people he appointed.


----------



## Mac-7

meaner gene said:


> The person setting up the trust picks the trustee(s). But the law specifies that the trustees must have no financial relationship to the trustor or his assets.


I think we have enough experience with never trumpers to know that trump cannot trust anyone in washington or new york

his world is infested with crooks and backstabbers


----------



## Jets

meaner gene said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I made two mistakes and both of them are sitting on the Supreme Court.” [Referring to Earl Warren and William Brennan]
> Dwight D. Eisenhower
> 
> President Trump can relate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why a president shouldn't pick justices based on politics, but on legal ability.  It's better to put ones trust in the law then in the loyalty of people he appointed.
Click to expand...


No doubt.


----------



## BluesLegend

LeftofLeft said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems are back to Trump's tax returns in desperation, hilarious. Is it mean that I enjoy their pain and suffering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if the Tax Returns will show anything illegal BUT since the Democrats are all about Class Warfare, it will show a very wealthy man who has made and lost a lot of money. It may show that he received a of legal tax breaks. All of that won't matter because the Democrats want to spin this.
Click to expand...


It's nothing but a Dem fishing expedition. They lost to Trump, butthurt they flail in all directions.


----------



## ThisIsMe

meaner gene said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be mandatory.
> Anyone who wields that much power needs to be thoroughly vetted.
> I mean, fer Christ's sake, even a Uber driver gets a background and credit history check.
> But we can't demand that a POTUS turn over his financials?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it should be a choice.  Either release your tax returns, or if elected president, you put everything into "blind trust"
> 
> And when I say "blind trust" I mean the very definition.  Where your assets are put under the exclusive control of an independent body, whose duty is to liquidate the existing assets (without losing money) and acquire assets the president is unaware of.
> 
> This way any presidential decision may or may not help him financially, since he has no clue where his money is.
Click to expand...

Well, if you are going to go that far, dont stop at potus. We would also need to do the same for every senator and congressman for both u.s. and state bodies. 

Those people enrich themselves while holding office, and are allowed to do things that are illegal to normal citizens. 

So yeah, I agree, we should audit EVERY elected official yearly to make sure all their money is made legally and they are not passing laws designed to fill their own pockets.


----------



## meaner gene

Mac-7 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person setting up the trust picks the trustee(s). But the law specifies that the trustees must have no financial relationship to the trustor or his assets.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have enough experience with never trumpers to know that trump cannot trust anyone in washington or new york
> 
> his world is infested with crooks and backstabbers
Click to expand...


Trump could have picked Paul Manafort as his trustee.


----------



## Mac1958

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?


Unlike the damaged man-child in the White House, intelligent adult Americans are usually able to understand, appreciate, and act based on the gravity of their positions at this level.


----------



## meaner gene

ThisIsMe said:


> Well, if you are going to go that far, dont stop at potus. We would also need to do the same for every senator and congressman for both u.s. and state bodies.



That argument doesn't stop until you demand the tax returns of everybody who voted for the senator or congressman.

The reason for a blind trust is so that no individual can make a decision that benefits himself, such as the president, or member of his cabinet, or other agency head.

When it comes to senators and congressmen, they have no individual ability to do anything.   You have 534 other members of congress to serve as a check, since they are privy to the financial disclosure forms of every other member of congress.


----------



## jillian

BluesLegend said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> No regrets, they sent both cases back to the lower courts and you traitorous lowlife scum Dems got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not hear (of course you didn't read) about the case.  The USSC 7-2 and with the descents 9-0 that the presidents claim of immunity was complete bullshit.  They shot it down in Nixon, they shot it down in Clinton, and now they shot it down in Trump.
> 
> As even Kavanaugh and Gorsuch agreed, no-one is above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "abosolute' immunity demwit go read. No surprise the SCOTUS made that ruling given the extreme. The chief justice clearly stated president Trump has other options in the lower courts. Tissue?
Click to expand...

He doesn’t have absolute immunity from oversight idiota. Go look at Nixon and Clinton’s casss. Now shut up


----------



## jillian

mudwhistle said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think Trump lost?
Click to expand...

Because they know what the decision said, nutty bigot boi


----------



## BluesLegend

jillian said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> No regrets, they sent both cases back to the lower courts and you traitorous lowlife scum Dems got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not hear (of course you didn't read) about the case.  The USSC 7-2 and with the descents 9-0 that the presidents claim of immunity was complete bullshit.  They shot it down in Nixon, they shot it down in Clinton, and now they shot it down in Trump.
> 
> As even Kavanaugh and Gorsuch agreed, no-one is above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "abosolute' immunity demwit go read. No surprise the SCOTUS made that ruling given the extreme. The chief justice clearly stated president Trump has other options in the lower courts. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn’t have absolute immunity from oversight idiota. Go look at Nixon and Clinton’s casss. Now shut up
Click to expand...


Call us when you get Trumps tax returns losers.


----------



## meaner gene

BluesLegend said:


> Call us when you get Trumps tax returns losers.


Tell that to Cy Vance (NY DA), I expect he'll call within the next 2-4 weeks.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

This is more a repudiation of Barr and other rightists who support the notion of an ‘imperial president,’ that something is lawful because the president ‘says it is,’ and of course the wrongheaded idea that a president’s immunity is ‘absolute.’


----------



## ThisIsMe

meaner gene said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when I say "blind trust" I mean the very definition. Where your assets are put under the exclusive control of an independent body, whose duty is to liquidate the existing assets (without losing money) and acquire assets the president is unaware of.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean sell trump tower and invest the money in chinese communist companies controlled by the peoples liberation army?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they could do so under their fiduciary obligations, then yes.  If those chinese companies are making more money than Trump inc, then absolutely.
Click to expand...

Again, if you are going to do that for a president, then you'll have to do this for every elected official, since the legislature are the ones who write and pass laws, scrutiny would have to be double for them, most of those elected officials have businesses, or have husbands or wives who have businesses, or family members. 

In order to remove the appearance of improper decisions, they would all have to close their businesses. Heck, pelosi herself has already had several law making decisions that just so happened to work in favor of her, or her husband, to make them a lot of money.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac-7 said:


> What legal claim are libs using to demand trumps tax records?


It falls under the Salem Witchhunt clause.


----------



## mudwhistle

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is more a repudiation of Barr and other rightists who support the notion of an ‘imperial president,’ that something is lawful because the president ‘says it is,’ and of course the wrongheaded idea that a president’s immunity is ‘absolute.’


We all know this. But only Democrats are immune from prosecution. 
Hillary, Biden, and Obama will never be investigated for anything.


----------



## mudwhistle

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think Trump lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they know what the decision said, nutty bigot boi
Click to expand...

Thanks for the useless input. 
Sucked any black cock lately, Snowflake?


----------



## meaner gene

ThisIsMe said:


> Again, if you are going to do that for a president, then you'll have to do this for every elected official, since the legislature are the ones who write and pass laws, scrutiny would have to be double for them, most of those elected officials have businesses, or have husbands or wives who have businesses, or family members.



The fallacy in your argument is that a senator or congress has no independent power to do anything.    They have 534 other members who can look over their financial disclosure forms to determine if any bill or motion the person put forward was in the public interest or in their private interest.

It's a check that you don't have on the president, his cabinet or his agency heads.


----------



## ThisIsMe

meaner gene said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you are going to go that far, dont stop at potus. We would also need to do the same for every senator and congressman for both u.s. and state bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That argument doesn't stop until you demand the tax returns of everybody who voted for the senator or congressman.
> 
> The reason for a blind trust is so that no individual can make a decision that benefits himself, such as the president, or member of his cabinet, or other agency head.
> 
> When it comes to senators and congressmen, they have no individual ability to do anything.   You have 534 other members of congress to serve as a check, since they are privy to the financial disclosure forms of every other member of congress.
Click to expand...

But a lot of those 535 individuals are using their office to get rich, doing things that would land a normal citizen in prison. 

The hypocrisy of all those members of the house and senate pointing fingers at trump....how about we start taking a peek in their back yard, and see how fast the scramble is to back away from all of this.

Your point is well taken, I'm just saying, it's a good idea that needs to be applied to ALL members of congress.


----------



## initforme

Some of you simply can't do enough to worship the wealthy while hating on the average worker.  Then you claim class warfare is bad.   If the average worker didn't fight for everything they have they'd have nothing.


----------



## Bush92

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!


Trump doesn't have to turn over his tax returns you babbling idiots.


----------



## Bush92

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Sooner or later, Trump will be going to jail.
> 
> View attachment 361437


You're delusional.


----------



## ThisIsMe

meaner gene said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you are going to do that for a president, then you'll have to do this for every elected official, since the legislature are the ones who write and pass laws, scrutiny would have to be double for them, most of those elected officials have businesses, or have husbands or wives who have businesses, or family members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy in your argument is that a senator or congress has no independent power to do anything.    They have 534 other members who can look over their financial disclosure forms to determine if any bill or motion the person put forward was in the public interest or in their private interest.
> 
> It's a check that you don't have on the president, his cabinet or his agency heads.
Click to expand...

Well no, most of those people up there are hush hush. You don't look at me and I'll make sure you get good committee assignment, or I'll make sure your reelection coffers are well funded. 

Look at pelosi as an example. All those billions for high speed rail that went to California...vanished..and who would have benefitted financially from the high speed rail being built??  the Pelosis. 

Sure, some would say there is no proof...and I'll grant you that, but looks suspicious. However, there are other things like bills passed that give money for  land improvements to areas surrounding land that pelosi owns, directly benefiting her and her family. 

And it's not just pelosi, I'm sure if you dig around, you'll find all kinds of things like this from a myriad of those up on Capitol hill.


----------



## Crepitus

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!


Those darn judges just won't stay bought!


----------



## Bush92

Blaine Sweeter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
Click to expand...

Then district courts in conflict, and back to SCOTUS. Obviously the DA wasn't prepared for the case.


----------



## Crepitus

Bush92 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner or later, Trump will be going to jail.
> 
> View attachment 361437
> 
> 
> 
> You're delusional.
Click to expand...

No, he's hopeful.

I'm betting he gets to Russia before we can arrest him.


----------



## meaner gene

ThisIsMe said:


> But a lot of those 535 individuals are using their office to get rich, doing things that would land a normal citizen in prison.



That would be based on "insider information" which is up to congress to investigate.   But a blind trust would not stop a congressman from ordering his trust to "cash out" of the stock market by pulling the cash value out of his trust.


----------



## meaner gene

Bush92 said:


> Trump doesn't have to turn over his tax returns you babbling idiots.



You're right, his accountants /  banks have to.


----------



## meaner gene

Bush92 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> 
> 
> Then district courts in conflict, and back to SCOTUS. Obviously the DA wasn't prepared for the case.
Click to expand...


As Darth Vader told his son.  There is no conflict.
Trump lost at the district court and the circuit court level.

And as of today, at the USSC.


----------



## basquebromance

Donald Trump loves to talk and talk and talk, but after three and a half years of big promises, what do the American people have to show for all of the talk?

by the way, when is Kanye going to release his tax returns?


----------



## hjmick

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!




The other question is... do the Dems regret fighting so hard to keep them off?


----------



## Lakhota

How could Kavanaugh and Gorsuch not have voted that a president is not above the law?  However, Thomas and Alito did.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Blaine Sweeter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
Click to expand...


Numbnuts...the returns wont be available before the election. That is all this is about.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!



'What's even better is this:









						Here Are The Trump Grand Jury Subpoenas To Show How Screwed Trump Really Is!!!
					

Today our Supreme Court ruled that Trump is just like anyone else when it comes to a Grand Jury Subpoena. To see how screwed he really is, here are the two subpoenas from the New York Grand Jury he tried to stop which are contained in his own Petition...




					www.dailykos.com
				




The Grand Jury appears to be looking at everything from Stormy Daniels to taxes.

Here are some of the things the Grand Jury is getting from the Trump Organization:

1. For the period of June 1, 2015, through September 20, 2018, any and all documents and communications that relate to, reference, concern, or reflect:

a. payments made for the benefit of or agreements concerning Karen McDougal,

b. payments made for the benefit of or agreements concerning Stephanie Clifford aka Stormy Daniels aka Peggy Peterson,

c. payments made to or agreements with Michael Cohen or American Media, Inc. that concern Karen McDougal or Stephanie Clifford aka Stormy Daniels aka Peggy Peterson

Here are the things the Grand Jury is getting from Trump’s accountant Mazars:

1. For the period of January 1, 2011 to the present, with respect to Donald J. Trump, the Donald J. Trump Revocable Trust, the Trump Organization Inc., the Trump Organization LLC, the Trump Corporation, DJT Holdings LLC, DJT Holdings Managing Member LLC, Trump Acquisition LLC, Trump Acquisition, Corp., the Trump Old Post Office LLC, the Trump Foundation, and any related parents, subsidiaries, affiliates, joint ventures, predecessors, or successors (collectively, the “Trump Entities”):

a. Tax returns and related schedules, in draft, as filed, and amended form;

b. Any and all statements of financial condition, annual statements, periodic financial reports, and independent auditors’ reports prepared, compiled, reviewed, or audited by Mazars USA LLP or its predecessor, WeiserMazars LLP;

c. Regardless of time period, any and all engagement agreements or contracts related to the preparation, compilation, review, or auditing of the documents described in items (a) and (b);

d. All underlying, supporting, or source documents and records used in the preparation, compilation, review, or auditing of documents described in items (a) and (b), and any summaries of such documents and records; and

e. All work papers, memoranda, notes, and communications related to the preparation, compilation, review, or auditing of the documents described in items (a) and (b), including, but not limited to,

i. All communications between Donald Bender and any employee or representative of the Trump Entities as defined above; and

ii. All communications, whether internal or external, related to concerns about the
completeness, accuracy, or authenticity of any records, documents, valuations, explanations, or other information provided by any employee or representative of the Trump Entities.


----------



## mudwhistle

meaner gene said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> 
> 
> Then district courts in conflict, and back to SCOTUS. Obviously the DA wasn't prepared for the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Darth Vader told his son.  There is no conflict.
> Trump lost at the district court and the circuit court level.
> 
> And as of today, at the USSC.
Click to expand...

If you say so.
But nobody is getting their grubby paws on his taxes till after election day.


----------



## forkup

mudwhistle said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> 
> 
> Then district courts in conflict, and back to SCOTUS. Obviously the DA wasn't prepared for the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Darth Vader told his son.  There is no conflict.
> Trump lost at the district court and the circuit court level.
> 
> And as of today, at the USSC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.
> But nobody is getting their grubby paws on his taxes till after election day.
Click to expand...

You know it's amazing how low expectations have become when it comes down to presidential candidates. What you are saying is that you are perfectly aware that Trump's tax returns contain stuff that is at the very least politically damaging if not outright criminal. And you are applauding that that stuff won't come out until after he gets another term. What does that say about you?


----------



## pknopp

mudwhistle said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> 
> 
> Then district courts in conflict, and back to SCOTUS. Obviously the DA wasn't prepared for the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Darth Vader told his son.  There is no conflict.
> Trump lost at the district court and the circuit court level.
> 
> And as of today, at the USSC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.
> But nobody is getting their grubby paws on his taxes till after election day.
Click to expand...


 Most of the damage has already been done. It all could have been avoided by Trump living up to his word.


----------



## esalla

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!


Wrong nothing was decided, as now the case merely goes back to the same court for reconsideration, then it works it's way back to the supreme court which will take years

LOL


----------



## mudwhistle

Blaine Sweeter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the ruling it's Pursue ...
> 
> 
> Trump can just ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, Trump can just ignore it.
> 
> But the ruling was against his accountants and the banks, who have to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that makes it ALL different, doesn't it?
> LOL
> And you just don't understand Trump AT ALL.
> He didn't put G and K on the Bench because he thinks a POTUS is not above the law.
> He put them on the bench so they COULD put him above the law.
> He demands LOYALTY.
Click to expand...

What a load of Bull Shit!!!
Look retard....the guys that Trump appointed voted against him on this one. 
Obama picked loyal slaves to fill the bench, but this only proves that Trump picked judges that use their own minds rather than obeyed his orders.


----------



## Billiejeens

BluesLegend said:


> No regrets, they sent both cases back to the lower courts and you traitorous lowlife scum Dems got nothing.



They are just not going to get that -
That Maddow guy says it's over for Trump -
They repeat that.
How many - This is it moments does this make?


----------



## Billiejeens

Blaine Sweeter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
Click to expand...


Simpletons.
Back to the lower courts - FOR A DO OVER


----------



## Billiejeens

mudwhistle said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the ruling it's Pursue ...
> 
> 
> Trump can just ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, Trump can just ignore it.
> 
> But the ruling was against his accountants and the banks, who have to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that makes it ALL different, doesn't it?
> LOL
> And you just don't understand Trump AT ALL.
> He didn't put G and K on the Bench because he thinks a POTUS is not above the law.
> He put them on the bench so they COULD put him above the law.
> He demands LOYALTY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of Bull Shit!!!
> Look retard....the guys that Trump appointed voted against him on this one.
> Obama picked loyal slaves to fill the bench, but this only proves that Trump picked judges that use their own minds rather than obeyed his orders.
Click to expand...



Democrat Presidents always pick loyalists -
That is why these simpletons think that SCOTUS Justices are supposed to follow their appointer.
They simply don't know anything else.


----------



## Billiejeens

jillian said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the ruling it's Pursue ...
> 
> 
> Trump can just ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't ignore it.  He can fight it.  And oh he will!
> LEGAL FEE$$$$$$$$
> 
> But I bet he regrets being punked by Gorsuch and Kavanaugh.
> Trump thinks he's so fucking smart.
> He really is a dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can’t fight it. The supreme court already ruled. Now go away and go put your tail between your legs.
Click to expand...



So uninformed.


----------



## Billiejeens

meaner gene said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if the Tax Returns will show anything illegal BUT since the Democrats are all about Class Warfare, it will show a very wealthy man who has made and lost a lot of money. It may show that he received a of legal tax breaks. All of that won't matter because the Democrats want to spin this.
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends.  Did Trump write off the $450 K he paid for Stormy Daniels silence as hush money, or as legal fees.
Click to expand...


You are aware that negotiating an NDA is a perfectly legal act?
You are aware that it is done quite often?


----------



## Billiejeens

Blaine Sweeter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he doesn't have to turn them over. Looks like you got suckered again by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbnuts, they have to go BACK to the lower courts where Trump LOST.
> That's why they kept appealing until they got to SCOTUS.
> Gettin' it yet????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think Trump lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me????
> Take your fucking head out of Trump's ass for a minute.
> 
> *U.S. Supreme Court: Manhattan DA Can Review Trump’s Tax Returns*
> 
> July 9, 2020 at 2:14 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Supreme Court: Manhattan DA Can Review Trump's Tax Returns
> 
> 
> The court ruled 7-2 in a case in which it heard arguments by telephone in May because of the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newyork.cbslocal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS is lying.
> The Supreme Court simply rejected Trump's claim of total immunity. They sent the case back to a lower court for further appeal.
> Nobody's getting those returns before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, everybody's lying.
> Even Reuters.
> 
> 
> *U.S. Supreme Court rebuffs Trump's immunity claim, lets prosecutor get financial records*
> 
> Lawrence Hurley, Jan Wolfe
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. Supreme Court on Thursday firmly rejected President Donald Trump’s argument for sweeping presidential immunity and *ruled that a New York prosecutor can obtain his financial records* but prevented - at least for now - Democratic-led House of Representatives committees from getting similar documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Supreme Court rebuffs Trump's immunity claim, lets prosecutor get financial records
> 
> 
> The U.S. Supreme Court on Thursday firmly rejected President Donald Trump's arguments for sweeping presidential immunity and ruled that a New York prosecutor can obtain his financial records but prevented - at least for now - Democratic-led House of Representatives committees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
Click to expand...



They all write for the same idiot audience 
And each other.


----------



## Billiejeens

wamose said:


> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.



Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
There is a reason that they hate him this much.


----------



## Brain357

I love how he is wasting all this $$$ and time for the courts when he said he would share his taxes.  And his toads still support him.


----------



## Brain357

Billiejeens said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
Click to expand...

Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?


----------



## wamose

meaner gene said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said he would release his tax records back in 2016.   The MSM didn't make it an issue, Trump did.
Click to expand...

Nobody gives two shits about Trump's returns except the progressive resisters. Freakin' mental patients.


----------



## rightwinger

What is the matter with these judges?

Dont they realize they owe their jobs to Trump and should be obligated to protect his wrongdoing?


----------



## Brain357

wamose said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said he would release his tax records back in 2016.   The MSM didn't make it an issue, Trump did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody gives two shits about Trump's returns except the progressive resisters. Freakin' mental patients.
Click to expand...

Every decent president provided their returns for a reason.  Seems no coincidence the worst didn't provide.


----------



## Billiejeens

Brain357 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
Click to expand...



No, That's not it.


----------



## Brain357

Billiejeens said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
Click to expand...

Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.


----------



## colfax_m

wamose said:


> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.


Trump promised to release his taxes.


----------



## Brain357

colfax_m said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to release his taxes.
Click to expand...

He'd rather waste tax dollars and the courts time not showing them.  Sounds like an honest guy.


----------



## Billiejeens

Brain357 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.
Click to expand...


Other than a worldwide pandemic and Democrat riots - describe the ways in which we are worse.


----------



## colfax_m

Brain357 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to release his taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd rather waste tax dollars and the courts time not showing them.  Sounds like an honest guy.
Click to expand...


You can easily tell who is in Trump’s cult just by observing how they treat his lies.

You can be a Trump supporter without being in the cult, but it doesn’t seem that common anymore.


----------



## Brain357

Billiejeens said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than a worldwide pandemic and Democrat riots - describe the ways in which we are worse.
Click to expand...

Deficits have increased drastically.  Tariffs hurt manufacturing.  We are building a wall that Mexico isn't paying for.  So you want to ignore we've had one of the worst responses to the pandemic?  Funny.  The riots are US citizens, remember trump is supposed to be the US president.  I think just about every trump policy has failed....


----------



## eddiew

colfax_m said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to release his taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd rather waste tax dollars and the courts time not showing them.  Sounds like an honest guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily tell who is in Trump’s cult just by observing how they treat his lies.
> 
> You can be a Trump supporter without being in the cult, but it doesn’t seem that common anymore.
Click to expand...

Trump can  shitt in a hat and republicans will wear it


----------



## Brain357

eddiew said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to release his taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd rather waste tax dollars and the courts time not showing them.  Sounds like an honest guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily tell who is in Trump’s cult just by observing how they treat his lies.
> 
> You can be a Trump supporter without being in the cult, but it doesn’t seem that common anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can  shitt in a hat and republicans will wear it
Click to expand...

That's pretty much what he has done.  The country was way better off 4 years ago.


----------



## eddiew

colfax_m said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to release his taxes.
Click to expand...

LOL  Put trumps promises in one hand and shitt in the other and see which comes true first


----------



## eddiew

Brain357 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than a worldwide pandemic and Democrat riots - describe the ways in which we are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deficits have increased drastically.  Tariffs hurt manufacturing.  We are building a wall that Mexico isn't paying for.  So you want to ignore we've had one of the worst responses to the pandemic?  Funny.  The riots are US citizens, remember trump is supposed to be the US president.  I think just about every trump policy has failed....
Click to expand...

But Trump has united America


----------



## Brain357

eddiew said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than a worldwide pandemic and Democrat riots - describe the ways in which we are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deficits have increased drastically.  Tariffs hurt manufacturing.  We are building a wall that Mexico isn't paying for.  So you want to ignore we've had one of the worst responses to the pandemic?  Funny.  The riots are US citizens, remember trump is supposed to be the US president.  I think just about every trump policy has failed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump has united America
Click to expand...

Nothing says united like riots.  Trump hasn't figured out he's the president of the rioters and the cities they are in....  What a president....


----------



## eddiew

A little more uniting from Trump and the Republican party will be like dead men walking  No decent American will vote for them


----------



## SeaGal

jillian said:


> They get a lifetime appointment so they don’t owe the orange sociopath anything



Gee - and here I thought you guys preach that color doesn't matter! 

President Trump is fully aware that SC justices are lifetime appointments.  I prefer, as do other reasonable folks, that justices rule by law and intent of law, not by philosophy.  That's why 'conservative' judges do not vote in lockstep and 'leftist' judges do.   I understand that that is a difficult concept for 'some' to grasp.


----------



## eddiew

Brain357 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
Click to expand...

And Biden says  he'd love to debate the LOL stable genius


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!



TDS thread 1,753


----------



## eddiew

SeaGal said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> They get a lifetime appointment so they don’t owe the orange sociopath anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee - and here I thought you guys preach that color doesn't matter!
> 
> President Trump is fully aware that SC justices are lifetime appointments.  I prefer, as do other reasonable folks, that justices rule by law and intent of law, not by philosophy.  That's why 'conservative' judges do not vote in lockstep and 'leftist' judges do.   I understand that that is a difficult concept for 'some' to grasp.
Click to expand...

How many times has the POS Thomas voted  with the left ? I may be wrong but I think ZERO


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mac-7 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person setting up the trust picks the trustee(s). But the law specifies that the trustees must have no financial relationship to the trustor or his assets.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have enough experience with never trumpers to know that trump cannot trust anyone in washington or new york
> 
> his world is infested with crooks and backstabbers
Click to expand...


Cult45 changes their narrative whenever the wind blows. I thought 'the Swamp' was drained already.


----------



## Billiejeens

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person setting up the trust picks the trustee(s). But the law specifies that the trustees must have no financial relationship to the trustor or his assets.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have enough experience with never trumpers to know that trump cannot trust anyone in washington or new york
> 
> his world is infested with crooks and backstabbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cult45 changes their narrative whenever the wind blows. I thought 'the Swamp' was drained already.
Click to expand...


If you actually thought that - then you are a blithering idiot.


----------



## SeaGal

eddiew said:


> How many times has the POS Thomas voted  with the left ? I may be wrong but I think ZERO



...and that right there is the problem with 'my side, your side' reasoning.  There shouldn't be a 'left' and a 'right' when it comes to interpreting the Constitution and the Law.  There can be disagreements in interpretation, but political affiliation should not be the determining factor.


----------



## pknopp

Billiejeens said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than a worldwide pandemic and Democrat riots - describe the ways in which we are worse.
Click to expand...


 26 trillion and growing in debt.


----------



## eddiew

SeaGal said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has the POS Thomas voted  with the left ? I may be wrong but I think ZERO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that right there is the problem.  There shouldn't be a 'left' and a 'right' when it comes to interpreting the Constitution and the Law.  There can be disagreements in interpretation, but political philosophy
Click to expand...

I must agree    I will also say that America won't be great again until the 2 parties work with ,not against each other


----------



## Billiejeens

pknopp said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than a worldwide pandemic and Democrat riots - describe the ways in which we are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 26 trillion and growing in debt.
Click to expand...


10 of that put on during the last admin.
The last admin. also set a course that can not be easily changed.
Hard to change an aircraft carriers course, quickly, - but you know that.
What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> They get a lifetime appointment so they don’t owe the orange sociopath anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee - and here I thought you guys preach that color doesn't matter!
> 
> President Trump is fully aware that SC justices are lifetime appointments.  I prefer, as do other reasonable folks, that justices rule by law and intent of law, not by philosophy.  That's why 'conservative' judges do not vote in lockstep and 'leftist' judges do.   I understand that that is a difficult concept for 'some' to grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has the POS Thomas voted  with the left ? I may be wrong but I think ZERO
Click to expand...


Ignoring your idiotic character assassination -

Pats head - at least anytime that he participated in a 9-0 decision,  yes?

Why would a Constitutionalist Justice agree with Justices that do not agree with the words written in the constitution, but believe that they are there to fix laws  - (which is not their role)


----------



## pknopp

Billiejeens said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than a worldwide pandemic and Democrat riots - describe the ways in which we are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 26 trillion and growing in debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 of that put on during the last admin.
> The last admin. also set a course that can not be easily changed.
> Hard to change an aircraft carriers course, quickly, - but you know that.
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
Click to expand...


 Trump said it would be easy. Trump is far outpacing Obama's level of incompetence.


----------



## Billiejeens

pknopp said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than a worldwide pandemic and Democrat riots - describe the ways in which we are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 26 trillion and growing in debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 of that put on during the last admin.
> The last admin. also set a course that can not be easily changed.
> Hard to change an aircraft carriers course, quickly, - but you know that.
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said it would be easy. Trump is far outpacing Obama's level of incompetence.
Click to expand...


Factually False


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Billiejeens said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person setting up the trust picks the trustee(s). But the law specifies that the trustees must have no financial relationship to the trustor or his assets.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have enough experience with never trumpers to know that trump cannot trust anyone in washington or new york
> 
> his world is infested with crooks and backstabbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cult45 changes their narrative whenever the wind blows. I thought 'the Swamp' was drained already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually thought that - then you are a blithering idiot.
Click to expand...


Don't worry, I never believe a word you morons say. I'm just trying to keep your BS somewhat consistent.


----------



## pknopp

Billiejeens said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump's tax returns. This is about creating a new topic for the asshole MSM to harp on and undermine Trump during the run up to the election. The MSM has already established it is not adverse to lying. So this is going to be another propaganda run to hurt Trump's reelection chances. This is almost all totally media created BS. Trump's accomplishments in our economy, our national security, law enforcement, employment for everyone, wages, and border security prove him to be a man of his word. Promises made, promises kept. We'd be crazy to abandon a great thing for a media fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if President Trump had only been adequate and not great, we would be crazy to abandon someone that the Democratic Media hates this much.
> There is a reason that they hate him this much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because he is awful.  His policies have all failed.  Have you noticed all the generals who worked for him hate him too?  There are several republican groups that also hate him?  How dumb are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, That's not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the fact the country is far worse off than it was 4 years ago is reason enough for me to hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than a worldwide pandemic and Democrat riots - describe the ways in which we are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 26 trillion and growing in debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 of that put on during the last admin.
> The last admin. also set a course that can not be easily changed.
> Hard to change an aircraft carriers course, quickly, - but you know that.
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said it would be easy. Trump is far outpacing Obama's level of incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Factually False
Click to expand...


 Obama added 10 trillion in 8 years. Trump has added 6 trillion in 3.5 years.


----------



## theHawk

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!


Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.  

It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.


----------



## pknopp

theHawk said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
Click to expand...


 And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.


----------



## Mac-7

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I thought 'the Swamp' was drained already.


No you didnt

if you thought the washington culture could be changed in 4 years you’ve led a sheltered life


----------



## SeaGal

eddiew said:


> I must agree    I will also say that America won't be great again until the 2 parties work with ,not against each other



I respect vigorous debate in the public square, where points and counter points are made, as well as solutions, ideas are exchanged.  The demonizing of those who think differently all but destroys that and is a wrong-headed (at its best) replacement for communication.

I think we're best served by elected officials who stand on principle and advocate for those principles rather than simply throw blame and accusations at their opponents. If all the politicians agreed with each other it probably would not bode well for us! 

What I would like to say to anyone running for office - 'Tell me why you deserve my vote, not why the other guy doesn't.'


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?


Zero.


----------



## Crixus

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!




I thought judges were a separate branch of government? Be happy now, it makes for a giggle but how about when the other side go's after bidens medical records in the same manner?


----------



## theHawk

pknopp said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.


----------



## pknopp

theHawk said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
Click to expand...


 They probably would be but that is not an excuse for Trump not living up to his promises.


----------



## colfax_m

theHawk said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
Click to expand...


Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?


----------



## theHawk

pknopp said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably would be but that is not an excuse for Trump not living up to his promises.
Click to expand...

Why should he cooperate with a corrupt DA conducting a witch hunt on him?  The DA can’t even say what he is looking for.  He has no proof of any crime, so he shouldn’t be leading any investigation.  If he has to rely on his “suspect” to give him evidence, then he doesn’t know how to do his job.

If the Dems weren’t conducting witch hunts against him, he probably would had released them long ago.


----------



## pknopp

theHawk said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably would be but that is not an excuse for Trump not living up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should he cooperate with a corrupt DA conducting a witch hunt on him?  The DA can’t even say what he is looking for.  He has no proof of any crime, so he shouldn’t be leading any investigation.  If he has to rely on his “suspect” to give him evidence, then he doesn’t know how to do his job.
> 
> If the Dems weren’t conducting witch hunts against him, he probably would had released them long ago.
Click to expand...


 Cooperate? He simply agreed to release his taxes like every single other president and presidential candidate has done. Besides, if they are as Trump states and on the up and up what exactly are the Dems supposed to go after?


----------



## theHawk

colfax_m said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
Click to expand...

What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.


----------



## BS Filter

Mental illness is such a terrible disease.


----------



## mudwhistle

meaner gene said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> CBS is lying.
> The Supreme Court simply rejected Trump's claim of total immunity. They sent the case back to a lower court for further appeal.
> Nobody's getting those returns before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> They sent it back to the lower court to oversee the case.  The USSC gave them a ruling they have to follow.  They also have the previous appeals that Trump lost, that they have to follow.
> 
> Remember a district judge has to follow precedence set by the courts above it.
Click to expand...

Which changes nothing. 
They still have to prove that getting Trump's tax returns is essential for a legal action already in the courts. Trump isn't on trial, so this requires probable-cause that a crime has been committed, not just malicious intent by the persecution


----------



## eddiew

Crixus said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought judges were a separate branch of government? Be happy now, it makes for a giggle but how about when the other side go's after bidens medical records in the same manner?
Click to expand...

Then tit for tat  we go after his school records and interview those who took tests for him And speaking of medical records  many doctors have  said how unraveled trumps mind is


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero.
Click to expand...


I laugh
The President was impeached for simply considering touching 1 line item.
I dismiss you, once again.


----------



## whitehall

Do radical democrats regret putting Kavanaugh through hell and attempting to ruin his life with fake allegations because they thought he would vote conservative? Naaah.


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought judges were a separate branch of government? Be happy now, it makes for a giggle but how about when the other side go's after bidens medical records in the same manner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tit for tat  we go after his school records and interview those who took tests for him And speaking of medical records  many doctors have  said how unraveled trumps mind is
Click to expand...


This is why everyone, except the other idiots think you are an idiot.
The person alleged to have taken a test for him, didn't meet him until he was already in college.
No doctor that has actually examined the President thinks that.

With Obama we know that  education wise he qualified for Occidental but politics wise was thrust  on Harvard.


----------



## Crixus

eddiew said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought judges were a separate branch of government? Be happy now, it makes for a giggle but how about when the other side go's after bidens medical records in the same manner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tit for tat  we go after his school records and interview those who took tests for him And speaking of medical records  many doctors have  said how unraveled trumps mind is
Click to expand...



Yeah, that's their opinion from the outside looking in. Ask Dr. Goupta from CNN how that went for him when he diagnosed Trump with Hart disease by watching video. Now y'all want them. So an even trade? Trump's tax returns for Joe Bidens health records I edited ?


----------



## colfax_m

theHawk said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
Click to expand...

The documents released show that Trump’s university promised one thing and delivered something entirely different. It promised Trump’s wisdom about real estate but under deposition it turned out that a Trump barely had any involvement other than cashing the checks. The only purpose was to extract as much money from people as possible while promising them goods that were never delivered. It was a scam through and through. But no one is really surprised.


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh
> The President was impeached for simply considering touching 1 line item.
> I dismiss you, once again.
Click to expand...

The president doesn’t write law. Congress does. Congress can change any appropriation in the budget. So legally all of the budget is touchable. 

Did someone not watch Schoolyard Rock?


----------



## pknopp

colfax_m said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The documents released show that Trump’s university promised one thing and delivered something entirely different. It promised Trump’s wisdom about real estate but under deposition it turned out that a Trump barely had any involvement other than cashing the checks. The only purpose was to extract as much money from people as possible while promising them goods that were never delivered. It was a scam through and through. But no one is really surprised.
Click to expand...


 To be fair Trump could teach all he knows in a few seconds. Call people names and threaten bankruptcy so everyone loses money.


----------



## colfax_m

pknopp said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The documents released show that Trump’s university promised one thing and delivered something entirely different. It promised Trump’s wisdom about real estate but under deposition it turned out that a Trump barely had any involvement other than cashing the checks. The only purpose was to extract as much money from people as possible while promising them goods that were never delivered. It was a scam through and through. But no one is really surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Trump could teach all he knows in a few seconds. Call people names and threaten bankruptcy so everyone loses money.
Click to expand...

I’m reasonably sure Trump has a good knowledge of real estate. Better than me that’s for sure.

He also is quite expert at preying upon people to scam them out of money with lies.


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh
> The President was impeached for simply considering touching 1 line item.
> I dismiss you, once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president doesn’t write law. Congress does. Congress can change any appropriation in the budget. So legally all of the budget is touchable.
> 
> Did someone not watch Schoolyard Rock?
Click to expand...


Oh!
The President doesn't write the budget - Finally.


----------



## pknopp

colfax_m said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The documents released show that Trump’s university promised one thing and delivered something entirely different. It promised Trump’s wisdom about real estate but under deposition it turned out that a Trump barely had any involvement other than cashing the checks. The only purpose was to extract as much money from people as possible while promising them goods that were never delivered. It was a scam through and through. But no one is really surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Trump could teach all he knows in a few seconds. Call people names and threaten bankruptcy so everyone loses money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m reasonably sure Trump has a good knowledge of real estate. Better than me that’s for sure.
> 
> He also is quite expert at preying upon people to scam them out of money with lies.
Click to expand...


 Trump's experience has to been to fail and have daddy bail him out. Then after daddy was gone his MO was to threaten bankruptcy.


----------



## pknopp

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh
> The President was impeached for simply considering touching 1 line item.
> I dismiss you, once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president doesn’t write law. Congress does. Congress can change any appropriation in the budget. So legally all of the budget is touchable.
> 
> Did someone not watch Schoolyard Rock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!
> The President doesn't write the budget - Finally.
Click to expand...


 The President does present a budget.


----------



## colfax_m

pknopp said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The documents released show that Trump’s university promised one thing and delivered something entirely different. It promised Trump’s wisdom about real estate but under deposition it turned out that a Trump barely had any involvement other than cashing the checks. The only purpose was to extract as much money from people as possible while promising them goods that were never delivered. It was a scam through and through. But no one is really surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Trump could teach all he knows in a few seconds. Call people names and threaten bankruptcy so everyone loses money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m reasonably sure Trump has a good knowledge of real estate. Better than me that’s for sure.
> 
> He also is quite expert at preying upon people to scam them out of money with lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's experience has to been to fail and have daddy bail him out. Then after daddy was gone his MO was to threaten bankruptcy.
Click to expand...

True. Trump scams banks. He scams his buddies like Carl Icahn. He’s talented at getting people to give him money.


----------



## Billiejeens

pknopp said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh
> The President was impeached for simply considering touching 1 line item.
> I dismiss you, once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president doesn’t write law. Congress does. Congress can change any appropriation in the budget. So legally all of the budget is touchable.
> 
> Did someone not watch Schoolyard Rock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!
> The President doesn't write the budget - Finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President does present a budget.
Click to expand...



I laugh at you presenting that weakness.


----------



## eddiew

Billiejeens said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought judges were a separate branch of government? Be happy now, it makes for a giggle but how about when the other side go's after bidens medical records in the same manner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tit for tat  we go after his school records and interview those who took tests for him And speaking of medical records  many doctors have  said how unraveled trumps mind is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why everyone, except the other idiots think you are an idiot.
> The person alleged to have taken a test for him, didn't meet him until he was already in college.
> No doctor that has actually examined the President thinks that.
> 
> With Obama we know that  education wise he qualified for Occidental but politics wise was thrust  on Harvard.
Click to expand...

Did you have a bone spur too??? Trump is a thief and cheat and to put anything past him you do so at your own risk


----------



## Agit8r

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!



His tweets say that yes he does regret it. However it could be just more of the same old persecuted messiah complex that he has been suffering from for years:




In reality, there is nothing political in the decision. It's pretty common for the Roberts Court to send cases back to the lower courts


----------



## eddiew

colfax_m said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The documents released show that Trump’s university promised one thing and delivered something entirely different. It promised Trump’s wisdom about real estate but under deposition it turned out that a Trump barely had any involvement other than cashing the checks. The only purpose was to extract as much money from people as possible while promising them goods that were never delivered. It was a scam through and through. But no one is really surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Trump could teach all he knows in a few seconds. Call people names and threaten bankruptcy so everyone loses money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m reasonably sure Trump has a good knowledge of real estate. Better than me that’s for sure.
> 
> He also is quite expert at preying upon people to scam them out of money with lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's experience has to been to fail and have daddy bail him out. Then after daddy was gone his MO was to threaten bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Trump scams banks. He scams his buddies like Carl Icahn. He’s talented at getting people to give him money.
Click to expand...

He cheated his OWN family


----------



## Crixus

colfax_m said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The documents released show that Trump’s university promised one thing and delivered something entirely different. It promised Trump’s wisdom about real estate but under deposition it turned out that a Trump barely had any involvement other than cashing the checks. The only purpose was to extract as much money from people as possible while promising them goods that were never delivered. It was a scam through and through. But no one is really surprised.
Click to expand...



Kind of like the DNC's platform on race? Or the economy?


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh
> The President was impeached for simply considering touching 1 line item.
> I dismiss you, once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president doesn’t write law. Congress does. Congress can change any appropriation in the budget. So legally all of the budget is touchable.
> 
> Did someone not watch Schoolyard Rock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!
> The President doesn't write the budget - Finally.
Click to expand...

Basically. But every president plays an essential role in it. It’s a collaborative process. Legally anything in the budget can be touched, but not by any one person.

Trump was impeached because he decided that he could do things without Congress as if he were a totalitarian.


----------



## pknopp

Billiejeens said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh
> The President was impeached for simply considering touching 1 line item.
> I dismiss you, once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president doesn’t write law. Congress does. Congress can change any appropriation in the budget. So legally all of the budget is touchable.
> 
> Did someone not watch Schoolyard Rock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!
> The President doesn't write the budget - Finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President does present a budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at you presenting that weakness.
Click to expand...


 It's a simple fact.


----------



## 22lcidw

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh
> The President was impeached for simply considering touching 1 line item.
> I dismiss you, once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president doesn’t write law. Congress does. Congress can change any appropriation in the budget. So legally all of the budget is touchable.
> 
> Did someone not watch Schoolyard Rock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!
> The President doesn't write the budget - Finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically. But every president plays an essential role in it. It’s a collaborative process. Legally anything in the budget can be touched, but not by any one person.
> 
> Trump was impeached because he decided that he could do things without Congress as if he were a totalitarian.
Click to expand...

Trump was impeached because the Progs are totalitarian. Every Repub President has to be impeached with them or threatened with it. I don't get why Trump would run for President to go through this on purpose.


----------



## dudmuck

theHawk said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
Click to expand...

Just real estate seminars?
Then why did Trump settle for 20 million?


----------



## theHawk

dudmuck said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just real estate seminars?
> Then why did Trump settle for 20 million?
Click to expand...

Yes, they were just real estate seminars.  
I already told you why he settled, because of corrupt NY Feds and their disregard for fairness and law.


----------



## Orangecat

It was fun yesterday watching all the useful idiots on the left repeat what the MSM told them was a great victory, only to realize as the day went on that it was actually a victory for Trump. No HOR access, tied up in court until after the election, and the realization that the IRS would've already found any illegality in Trump's taxes years ago. It's all political theater designed to impugn Trump. Plus the most important wording was reaffirmed:* legitimate* reason for access.


----------



## colfax_m

theHawk said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there isn’t an issue with such a subpoena for the President’s taxes.  The issue is the DA is leading a witch hunt to “find a crime” because he currently has no evidence of any crime.  This is the new brand of fascism from Obama era: abuse law enforcement to go after political enemies.
> 
> It’s just going to be hilarious when they get the tax files, and it’s a giant nothing burger.  Billionaires don’t make their money through personal income tax, all their wealth is in businesses and real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none of it happens if Trump had simply lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?  The Obamaphiles would be conducting a witch hunt on him regardless.  This at least had them spinning for 4 years, and all they will get is a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like when they dismantled his fraudulent Trump U? Or when they dismantled his fraudulent charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about it? The Trump University was just a series of seminars for real estate, it never claimed to be an accredited university with college credits or giving out a degree. Everyone who signed up for it knew that.  The corrupt NY Feds led the lawsuits, it was clear the kangaroo courts of NY were just harassing Trump.  It was a shakedown and Trump capitulated, he knew he couldn’t win against corrupt judges.  There was no admission of wrongdoing in the settlement, which debunks your theory that the seminars were “fraudulent”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just real estate seminars?
> Then why did Trump settle for 20 million?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they were just real estate seminars.
> I already told you why he settled, because of corrupt NY Feds and their disregard for fairness and law.
Click to expand...

It wasn’t federal but you probably knew that.

He settled because he was going to lose at trial. The court documents show that they knew that they were defrauding their customers. It was their business plan.


----------



## colfax_m

22lcidw said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of our Budget is legally not touchable?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh
> The President was impeached for simply considering touching 1 line item.
> I dismiss you, once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president doesn’t write law. Congress does. Congress can change any appropriation in the budget. So legally all of the budget is touchable.
> 
> Did someone not watch Schoolyard Rock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!
> The President doesn't write the budget - Finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically. But every president plays an essential role in it. It’s a collaborative process. Legally anything in the budget can be touched, but not by any one person.
> 
> Trump was impeached because he decided that he could do things without Congress as if he were a totalitarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was impeached because the Progs are totalitarian. Every Repub President has to be impeached with them or threatened with it. I don't get why Trump would run for President to go through this on purpose.
Click to expand...

There’s nothing totalitarian about engaging in the specific process that the constitution outlines for impeachment. Trump left them no choice. 

You seem to believe it’s only Republican presidents who are threatened either impeachment?


----------



## eddiew

Orangecat said:


> It was fun yesterday watching all the useful idiots on the left repeat what the MSM told them was a great victory, only to realize as the day went on that it was actually a victory for Trump. No HOR access, tied up in court until after the election, and the realization that the IRS would've already found any illegality in Trump's taxes years ago. It's all political theater designed to impugn Trump. Plus the most important wording was reaffirmed:* legitimate* reason for access.


Great victory??? Is that why rump went bonkers??


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has their love gone for Trump?
> Or did they kiss his ass and *use him for the useful idiot that he is* in order to get that lifetime job of SCOTUS judge????
> 
> Cuz' Donald can't fire them!  A SCOTUS judge can be impeached, in the same process as POTUS impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court says President Trump cannot keep tax, financial records from prosecutors
> 
> 
> Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance called the ruling a "tremendous victory" and emphasized he will follow the law and the facts "wherever they may lead."
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy Vance is my new hero!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought judges were a separate branch of government? Be happy now, it makes for a giggle but how about when the other side go's after bidens medical records in the same manner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tit for tat  we go after his school records and interview those who took tests for him And speaking of medical records  many doctors have  said how unraveled trumps mind is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why everyone, except the other idiots think you are an idiot.
> The person alleged to have taken a test for him, didn't meet him until he was already in college.
> No doctor that has actually examined the President thinks that.
> 
> With Obama we know that  education wise he qualified for Occidental but politics wise was thrust  on Harvard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have a bone spur too??? Trump is a thief and cheat and to put anything past him you do so at your own risk
Click to expand...


And Yet, Literally been spectacular against all odds and with little chihuahua losers nipping at his heels the entire time.


----------



## eddiew

If his returns aren't filled with lies  why wouldn't  the pos save money and time and show us how honest he is???
Did Putin sell him a building?


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> If his returns aren't filled with lies  why wouldn't  the pos save money and time and show us how honest he is???
> Did Putin sell him a building?



You people that are still mentioning Russia, have to be the most ignorant and stupid mother fuckers that were ever alive.


----------



## Orangecat

eddiew said:


> Great victory??? Is that why rump went bonkers??


Trump didn't go bonkers. That would be you since 2016, Lol.


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> It was fun yesterday watching all the useful idiots on the left repeat what the MSM told them was a great victory, only to realize as the day went on that it was actually a victory for Trump. No HOR access, tied up in court until after the election, and the realization that the IRS would've already found any illegality in Trump's taxes years ago. It's all political theater designed to impugn Trump. Plus the most important wording was reaffirmed:* legitimate* reason for access.


In what universe does the IRS find all illegal activity?


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> In what universe does the IRS find all illegal activity?


The IRS doesn't find all illegal activity. They do, however, watch the high-dollar citizens with extra scrutiny. Why? Because that's where the big money targets are. Remember Maddow's big tax reveal? Lololol!


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what universe does the IRS find all illegal activity?
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS doesn't find all illegal activity. They do, however, watch the high-dollar citizens with extra scrutiny. Why? Because that's where the big money targets are. Remember Maddow's big tax reveal? Lololol!
Click to expand...


Not nearly enough scrutiny. The wealthy account for most tax evasion. Audits of wealthy individuals has decreased. There’s no way the IRS sufficiently scrutinizes wealthy taxpayers.

But what did people expect when you defund the IRS.


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun yesterday watching all the useful idiots on the left repeat what the MSM told them was a great victory, only to realize as the day went on that it was actually a victory for Trump. No HOR access, tied up in court until after the election, and the realization that the IRS would've already found any illegality in Trump's taxes years ago. It's all political theater designed to impugn Trump. Plus the most important wording was reaffirmed:* legitimate* reason for access.
> 
> 
> 
> In what universe does the IRS find all illegal activity?
Click to expand...


Is it the same one where local prosecutors go on fishing expeditions to find evidence for crimes they don't know about?


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> Not nearly enough scrutiny. The wealthy account for most tax evasion. Audits of wealthy individuals has decreased. There’s no way the IRS sufficiently scrutinizes wealthy taxpayers.
> 
> But what did people expect when you defund the IRS.


You're in for another Maddow moment if you think any illegality will be revealed. Watch and learn.


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun yesterday watching all the useful idiots on the left repeat what the MSM told them was a great victory, only to realize as the day went on that it was actually a victory for Trump. No HOR access, tied up in court until after the election, and the realization that the IRS would've already found any illegality in Trump's taxes years ago. It's all political theater designed to impugn Trump. Plus the most important wording was reaffirmed:* legitimate* reason for access.
> 
> 
> 
> In what universe does the IRS find all illegal activity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it the same one where local prosecutors go on fishing expeditions to find evidence for crimes they don't know about?
Click to expand...


The more Trump whines, the more certain it is that prosecutors are getting somewhere. You don’t bitch that much over nothing.


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun yesterday watching all the useful idiots on the left repeat what the MSM told them was a great victory, only to realize as the day went on that it was actually a victory for Trump. No HOR access, tied up in court until after the election, and the realization that the IRS would've already found any illegality in Trump's taxes years ago. It's all political theater designed to impugn Trump. Plus the most important wording was reaffirmed:* legitimate* reason for access.
> 
> 
> 
> In what universe does the IRS find all illegal activity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it the same one where local prosecutors go on fishing expeditions to find evidence for crimes they don't know about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more Trump whines, the more certain it is that prosecutors are getting somewhere. You don’t bitch that much over nothing.
Click to expand...



That man plays you all that a fiddle. 

Charlie Brown - Lucy Van Pelt
Lucy Van Pelt -  Charlie Brown.

You can do it this time, blockhead, for sure.


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly enough scrutiny. The wealthy account for most tax evasion. Audits of wealthy individuals has decreased. There’s no way the IRS sufficiently scrutinizes wealthy taxpayers.
> 
> But what did people expect when you defund the IRS.
> 
> 
> 
> You're in for another Maddow moment if you think any illegality will be revealed. Watch and learn.
Click to expand...

Illegality has already been revealed by The NY Times.

Undoubtedly these guys have bent the laws to the point of breaking. The question is whether it’s able to be proven in a court of law.


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun yesterday watching all the useful idiots on the left repeat what the MSM told them was a great victory, only to realize as the day went on that it was actually a victory for Trump. No HOR access, tied up in court until after the election, and the realization that the IRS would've already found any illegality in Trump's taxes years ago. It's all political theater designed to impugn Trump. Plus the most important wording was reaffirmed:* legitimate* reason for access.
> 
> 
> 
> In what universe does the IRS find all illegal activity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it the same one where local prosecutors go on fishing expeditions to find evidence for crimes they don't know about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more Trump whines, the more certain it is that prosecutors are getting somewhere. You don’t bitch that much over nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That man plays you all that a fiddle.
> 
> Charlie Brown - Lucy Van Pelt
> Lucy Van Pelt -  Charlie Brown.
> 
> You can do it this time, blockhead, for sure.
Click to expand...

He’s playing you more than me.

Lock her up.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> The more Trump whines, the more certain it is that prosecutors are getting somewhere. You don’t bitch that much over nothing.


Silly libs, always chasing rainbows.


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more Trump whines, the more certain it is that prosecutors are getting somewhere. You don’t bitch that much over nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly libs, always chasing rainbows.
Click to expand...

Everyone with any grasp on reality knows that Trump isn’t clean. I have no specific desire to see him in prison. I just want him out of the White House.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> Everyone with any grasp on reality knows that Trump isn’t clean. I have no specific desire to see him in prison. I just want him out of the White House.


No one is clean. You're in for another good 4-year cry.


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone with any grasp on reality knows that Trump isn’t clean. I have no specific desire to see him in prison. I just want him out of the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is clean. You're in for another good 4-year cry.
Click to expand...

A made up excuse to justify your vote for corruption.

Pure rationalization.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> A made up excuse to justify your vote for corruption.
> 
> Pure rationalization.


Every vote is a vote for corruption. You think the democrats aren't corrupt as fuck? 
Pure naivety.


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly enough scrutiny. The wealthy account for most tax evasion. Audits of wealthy individuals has decreased. There’s no way the IRS sufficiently scrutinizes wealthy taxpayers.
> 
> But what did people expect when you defund the IRS.
> 
> 
> 
> You're in for another Maddow moment if you think any illegality will be revealed. Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegality has already been revealed by The NY Times.
> 
> Undoubtedly these guys have bent the laws to the point of breaking. The question is whether it’s able to be proven in a court of law.
Click to expand...






Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> A made up excuse to justify your vote for corruption.
> 
> Pure rationalization.
> 
> 
> 
> Every vote is a vote for corruption. You think the democrats aren't corrupt as fuck?
> Pure naivety.
Click to expand...


Exponentially more corrupt
Also currently traitors


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> A made up excuse to justify your vote for corruption.
> 
> Pure rationalization.
> 
> 
> 
> Every vote is a vote for corruption. You think the democrats aren't corrupt as fuck?
> Pure naivety.
Click to expand...

A few, to be sure. A few Republicans as well. Most aren’t. Trump is.

This is just an excuse so that you don’t feel bad about voting for a cheat.


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly enough scrutiny. The wealthy account for most tax evasion. Audits of wealthy individuals has decreased. There’s no way the IRS sufficiently scrutinizes wealthy taxpayers.
> 
> But what did people expect when you defund the IRS.
> 
> 
> 
> You're in for another Maddow moment if you think any illegality will be revealed. Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegality has already been revealed by The NY Times.
> 
> Undoubtedly these guys have bent the laws to the point of breaking. The question is whether it’s able to be proven in a court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NYT
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> A made up excuse to justify your vote for corruption.
> 
> Pure rationalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every vote is a vote for corruption. You think the democrats aren't corrupt as fuck?
> Pure naivety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exponentially more corrupt
> Also currently traitors
Click to expand...

Go back to your cult. You’re not brave enough to think for yourself yet.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> Illegality has already been revealed by The NY Times.
> 
> Undoubtedly these guys have bent the laws to the point of breaking. The question is whether it’s able to be proven in a court of law.


Libs, always chasing rainbows. 
Good luck with your NYT court of law. In the meantime, we'll continue to place life-term federal judges.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> A few, to be sure. A few Republicans as well. Most aren’t. Trump is.


Your opinion only holds weight with you.



> This is just an excuse so that you don’t feel bad about voting for a cheat.


Lol. Virtue signaling and emo shaming don't work on me. Try smarter.


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegality has already been revealed by The NY Times.
> 
> Undoubtedly these guys have bent the laws to the point of breaking. The question is whether it’s able to be proven in a court of law.
> 
> 
> 
> Libs, always chasing rainbows.
> Good luck with your NYT court of law. In the meantime, we'll continue to place life-term federal judges.
Click to expand...

 
You’ve politely identified the reason for your rationalization.

You don’t care about corruption. You care about winning.


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few, to be sure. A few Republicans as well. Most aren’t. Trump is.
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion only holds weight with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just an excuse so that you don’t feel bad about voting for a cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Virtue signaling and emo shaming don't work on me. Try smarter.
Click to expand...


I think this is closer to the truth than you want to admit. You’ve developed a framework that allows you to vote for corruption without guilty. It’s like a guy who eats an entire pint of ice cream but rationalizes it’s okay because he took the stairs that morning.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> You don’t care about corruption. You care about winning.


I don't care about either, tbh. You just go ahead and keep virtue signaling like a liberal pussy, though. It's all your ilk knows how to do.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> I think this is closer to the truth than you want to admit. You’ve developed a framework that allows you to vote for corruption without guilty. It’s like a guy who eats an entire pint of ice cream but rationalizes it’s okay because he took the stairs that morning.


Sure thing, pajama boy. Your perceptive abilities blow, btw.


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t care about corruption. You care about winning.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about either, tbh. You just go ahead and keep virtue signaling like a liberal pussy, though. It's all your ilk knows how to do.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I’m a really pussy because I don’t think corrupt people shouldn’t be leading the nation. Shame on me for wanting a rational thing like that.

Seriously?


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is closer to the truth than you want to admit. You’ve developed a framework that allows you to vote for corruption without guilty. It’s like a guy who eats an entire pint of ice cream but rationalizes it’s okay because he took the stairs that morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, pajama boy. Your perceptive abilities blow, btw.
Click to expand...

I don’t really think you’re willing to admit that I’m right.

But you know I am.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> Yeah, I’m a really pussy because I don’t think corrupt people shouldn’t be leading the nation.


No, you're a pussy because you virtue signal like a typical whiny liberal bitch.


> Shame on me for wanting a rational thing like that.


I don't shame people. You live your life, I'll live mine.


> Seriously?


Seriously.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> I don’t really think you’re willing to admit that I’m right.


You don't really think at all, judging by your contributions here.


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> I don't shame people. You live your life, I'll live mine.



Sure you don’t.




Orangecat said:


> No, you're a pussy because you virtue signal like a typical whiny liberal bitch.



Except when you do. Typical right wing self-contradictions.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't shame people. You live your life, I'll live mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you don’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're a pussy because you virtue signal like a typical whiny liberal bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when you do. Typical right wing self-contradictions.
Click to expand...

Do you ever notice the people laughing at you behind your back?
Or are you as blissfully ignorant in real life as you are here?


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't shame people. You live your life, I'll live mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you don’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're a pussy because you virtue signal like a typical whiny liberal bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when you do. Typical right wing self-contradictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice the people laughing at you behind your back?
> Or are you as blissfully ignorant in real life as you are here?
Click to expand...

Why should I care? They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> Why should I care?


No one said you should care. Pay attention.


> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.


That's exactly how us adults feel about you.


----------



## colfax_m

Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
Click to expand...




Orangecat said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
Click to expand...


I know. Crazy, right? Thing is, I’m not the one hiding behind memes, tropes, lies and rationalizations.

The brain is powerful. It’ll find a way to justify whatever you wanted to believe in the first place. Which is why it’s okay for you to vote for a corrupt Trump if you convince yourself that “everyone” is corrupt.

Is that true? Doesn’t matter. It works.


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Crazy, right? Thing is, I’m not the one hiding behind memes, tropes, lies and rationalizations.
> 
> The brain is powerful. It’ll find a way to justify whatever you wanted to believe in the first place. Which is why it’s okay for you to vote for a corrupt Trump if you convince yourself that “everyone” is corrupt.
> 
> Is that true? Doesn’t matter. It works.
Click to expand...


Is it weird that your particular brain shows no hint of that?


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Crazy, right? Thing is, I’m not the one hiding behind memes, tropes, lies and rationalizations.
> 
> The brain is powerful. It’ll find a way to justify whatever you wanted to believe in the first place. Which is why it’s okay for you to vote for a corrupt Trump if you convince yourself that “everyone” is corrupt.
> 
> Is that true? Doesn’t matter. It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it weird that your particular brain shows no hint of that?
Click to expand...

I’m sure it does. Everyone’s does. We should try to avoid it if we can.


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly enough scrutiny. The wealthy account for most tax evasion. Audits of wealthy individuals has decreased. There’s no way the IRS sufficiently scrutinizes wealthy taxpayers.
> 
> But what did people expect when you defund the IRS.
> 
> 
> 
> You're in for another Maddow moment if you think any illegality will be revealed. Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegality has already been revealed by The NY Times.
> 
> Undoubtedly these guys have bent the laws to the point of breaking. The question is whether it’s able to be proven in a court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NYT
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> A made up excuse to justify your vote for corruption.
> 
> Pure rationalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every vote is a vote for corruption. You think the democrats aren't corrupt as fuck?
> Pure naivety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exponentially more corrupt
> Also currently traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to your cult. You’re not brave enough to think for yourself yet.
Click to expand...


You are the Pajama Boy who was so scared of a Trump Admin. that you support the atrocities committed by the Democrat Party to stop him and us.

I would not be the coward here - PJB


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Crazy, right? Thing is, I’m not the one hiding behind memes, tropes, lies and rationalizations.
> 
> The brain is powerful. It’ll find a way to justify whatever you wanted to believe in the first place. Which is why it’s okay for you to vote for a corrupt Trump if you convince yourself that “everyone” is corrupt.
> 
> Is that true? Doesn’t matter. It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it weird that your particular brain shows no hint of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure it does. Everyone’s does. We should try to avoid it if we can.
Click to expand...


No dude - you show no proof of life - brain wise.


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly enough scrutiny. The wealthy account for most tax evasion. Audits of wealthy individuals has decreased. There’s no way the IRS sufficiently scrutinizes wealthy taxpayers.
> 
> But what did people expect when you defund the IRS.
> 
> 
> 
> You're in for another Maddow moment if you think any illegality will be revealed. Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegality has already been revealed by The NY Times.
> 
> Undoubtedly these guys have bent the laws to the point of breaking. The question is whether it’s able to be proven in a court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NYT
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> A made up excuse to justify your vote for corruption.
> 
> Pure rationalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every vote is a vote for corruption. You think the democrats aren't corrupt as fuck?
> Pure naivety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exponentially more corrupt
> Also currently traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to your cult. You’re not brave enough to think for yourself yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the Pajama Boy who was so scared of a Trump Admin. that you support the atrocities committed by the Democrat Party to stop him and us.
> 
> I would not be the coward here - PJB
Click to expand...

Atrocities? Good lord dial back the insane hyperbole.


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Crazy, right? Thing is, I’m not the one hiding behind memes, tropes, lies and rationalizations.
> 
> The brain is powerful. It’ll find a way to justify whatever you wanted to believe in the first place. Which is why it’s okay for you to vote for a corrupt Trump if you convince yourself that “everyone” is corrupt.
> 
> Is that true? Doesn’t matter. It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it weird that your particular brain shows no hint of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure it does. Everyone’s does. We should try to avoid it if we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dude - you show no proof of life - brain wise.
Click to expand...


You’re brain is pretty good at repeating what it’s been told but in terms of independent thought, there’s not much there. Your knowledge is gold plated. Shiny on the outside, but scratch the surface and it’s just lead. There’s nothing actually there.


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Crazy, right? Thing is, I’m not the one hiding behind memes, tropes, lies and rationalizations.
> 
> The brain is powerful. It’ll find a way to justify whatever you wanted to believe in the first place. Which is why it’s okay for you to vote for a corrupt Trump if you convince yourself that “everyone” is corrupt.
> 
> Is that true? Doesn’t matter. It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it weird that your particular brain shows no hint of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure it does. Everyone’s does. We should try to avoid it if we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dude - you show no proof of life - brain wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re brain is pretty good at repeating what it’s been told but in terms of independent thought, there’s not much there. Your knowledge is gold plated. Shiny on the outside, but scratch the surface and it’s just lead. There’s nothing actually there.
Click to expand...


Yet, everything that I post comes true
You can't get out of your bubble.
Weird, yes?


----------



## eddiew

Billiejeens said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> If his returns aren't filled with lies  why wouldn't  the pos save money and time and show us how honest he is???
> Did Putin sell him a building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people that are still mentioning Russia, have to be the most ignorant and stupid mother fuckers that were ever alive.
Click to expand...

Billie    There you go again  The AH's of this country think Russia and Putin had no bearing on our 2016 elections and think Putin has nothing on the pos in our WH   You need to see pictures of Trump going down on Putin??


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> If his returns aren't filled with lies  why wouldn't  the pos save money and time and show us how honest he is???
> Did Putin sell him a building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people that are still mentioning Russia, have to be the most ignorant and stupid mother fuckers that were ever alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billie    There you go again  The AH's of this country think Russia and Putin had no bearing on our 2016 elections and think Putin has nothing on the pos in our WH   You need to see pictures of Trump going down on Putin??
Click to expand...



You people that are still mentioning Russia, have to be the most ignorant and stupid mother fuckers that were ever alive.


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said you should care. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not honest enough for me to take their opinions seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how us adults feel about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Crazy, right? Thing is, I’m not the one hiding behind memes, tropes, lies and rationalizations.
> 
> The brain is powerful. It’ll find a way to justify whatever you wanted to believe in the first place. Which is why it’s okay for you to vote for a corrupt Trump if you convince yourself that “everyone” is corrupt.
> 
> Is that true? Doesn’t matter. It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it weird that your particular brain shows no hint of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure it does. Everyone’s does. We should try to avoid it if we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dude - you show no proof of life - brain wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re brain is pretty good at repeating what it’s been told but in terms of independent thought, there’s not much there. Your knowledge is gold plated. Shiny on the outside, but scratch the surface and it’s just lead. There’s nothing actually there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, everything that I post comes true
> You can't get out of your bubble.
> Weird, yes?
Click to expand...


Lock her up.


----------



## Orangecat

colfax_m said:


> The brain is powerful.


You being the exception that proves the rule.


----------

